# AF cramps on day 5 dpt - help!



## nic1000 (Sep 1, 2005)

As soon as I woke up this morning I realised that i had mild AF cramps - and promptly burst into tears.  Its only 5 days after transfer and am so worried that it is start of my AF.  This is my third IVF cycle (last cycle was BFP but we lost baby at 18 weeks) and I really feel demented with the worry of it.  I did get AF cramps on my last IVF which was success but I'm sure they didn't start until about three days before test date.  Its so hard to stay positive when every twinge feels like the start of AF.


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

aww nic, 

i'm so sorry to read what you've been through.

this is my first ivf and i have had cramps on and off since day 2. like you i am fearing the worst but i guess only time will tell. i am trying in vain to prepare myself for the sight of blood while at the same time trying to think positive pregnant thoughts.

i really hope you get your bfp and will check back on you to see how you get on.

there is a chat today in the snug (1-3pm) for those of us on the 2ww so perhaps go along and share your thoughts with likeminded people.

good luck nic.

love rosie xx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

nic,
I must just reassure you its perfectly normal to get AF type pains, ity is not a bad sign and I am sure your embies are making themselves all comfy.
Please try and relax and not worry.
Love, kisses and  wishes
mrsH


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Nic,

I just want to say, I know it's hard, but try not to worry. I agree with what Mrs.Hope said above, as I too have had very mild AF-type cramping since day 1, so it sounds quite common.
I am hoping it is a good sign and trying to stay positive.
Lots of luck to you.

Luv Angie xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi,

I can only agree with what others have said.

I went to my Spanish class last night and started getting AF cramps whilst I was there. I kind of wanted to feel something as 2 mates who recently gotBFP's had cramps for about a week but by the time I went to bed I had convinved myself it actually was my AF and then I couldn't sleep!  

Good luck,  for u.

xx


----------



## nic1000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their replies and    .  I've calmed down a bit since yesterday when I first got the cramps - they are still there but come and go and are still only quite mild.  This is my third IVF cycle so you'd think I'd be a bit more zen about the whole 2ww but no, I'm as loopy-loo as I was on the first two waits!!!!


----------

